# Advice on how to file 2017 Taxes?



## jmr8749 (Sep 30, 2015)

I still haven't filed my 2017 taxes... and since you cant efile 2017 taxes anymore, I was wondering what the best way to file 2017 (rideshare was only my only income)? Thanks.


----------



## FUberX (Feb 1, 2015)

Priortax is fairly straight forward.

And doesn't cost an arm and a leg either. Just have mail it in at this point.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Fill out paper forms and mail it in. Do you owe taxes for that year?


----------



## jmr8749 (Sep 30, 2015)

FUberX said:


> Priortax is fairly straight forward.
> 
> And doesn't cost an arm and a leg either. Just have mail it in at this point.


Do they have rideshare/1099 forms like TurboTax? Or do I have to calculate everything myself?



FLKeys said:


> Fill out paper forms and mail it in. Do you owe taxes for that year?


Thanks. I guess I should have specified - I need a program that can calculate my ridesharing expenses. Don't I have to enter my cars mileage and odometer? Or can I just enter it as self employment income and calculate joy myself?


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

My advice would be to go get some professional tax help. It won't cost you much. It will be done right. And whatever the cost, it is deductible.

They will tell you what you need. You can go away and put that together. Then, if want, you can go back and they will do the necessary forms. After that, with the proper tracking and filing tools you can probably do it yourself.

Getting free advice on a public forum is worth about what you pay for it, but not quite!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

You can still buy the 2017 version of TurboTax and use it to complete your return. You will just have to print the forms and mail them in. Check Amazon.com or another online source to get it.


----------

